# Laptop + 2 Monitore erweitern****?



## crash10 (6. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich woltte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist an einen Laptop 2 Monitore anzuschließen aber diese nicht das gleiche anzeigen, wie am Laptop sondern den Desktop erweitern auf alle drei und der Laptop der Hauptdesktop ist. Also ich habe ein Notebook von Acer. Das Aspire 7745G mit der ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 Grafikkarte. Das Notebook hat einen vga und einen HDMI- Anschluss. Ist es möglich zwei externe Monitore anzuschließen und diese zu erweitern? 

Ich habe mal in der Beschreibung der Grafikkarte geguckt und da scheint es möglich zu sein, ebenfalls wird mir dieses Eyefinity von ATI dort angezeigt. Ich habe es mal probiert zwei an den beiden Anschlüssen anzuschließen, aber es werden immer nur 2 erkannt. Kennt jemand von euch ne Lösung?


----------

